# Firestone Airflex (made by Huffman, c. 1940)  Crank/Sprocket



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

*CRANK/SPROCKET DESCRIPTION:*

The rod on the left side where the pedal slides on is missing,
but is present on the right side (see photos)
The sprocket has been painted red at some point. Originally, it is unpainted.
I could see no damage to the crank or sprocket. Everything appears to be straight with no bends.




*Disclaimer:*

I will describe the parts as accurately as I can, but it is the buyer’s responsibility to determine the originality and condition of all items.
Because of my gratitude to CABE members for their help, advice, and kindness, I am listing these items on DEAL OR NO DEAL first with the hope I quicky receive a bid that I will accept; but if that doesn’t happen, I will withdraw and list on eBay. I’m hopeful that this will be a quick and successful sale! I do have a price in mind that I will accept; it’s pretty large <grin>
Each item is being sold separately, so if you want all, then bid strong on all.
I am new to CABE so please tell me if I need to correct my listing in any manner to follow CABE protocols, or to provide better descriptions.
Items are being offered “as is” with a 24 hour window to return. Let’s try to avoid that, please.
*Payment:*

I will do my best to use the buyer’s preferred means of payment
I can accept PayPal, or cashier’s check (bank draft). I cannot accept credit or debt cards. If buyer wishes to pay by personal check or money order, please discuss this with me prior to submitting an offer.
I will travel up to 150 miles from Chattanooga to do a cash transaction at a prior arranged location; or if the buyer wishes to do the transaction is person.
*Other:*

My email is: asprecords@epbfi.com
I will provide my cell/text number by email upon request.
If the bidder wants larger, or additional image(s) that exceed 20 MB, I will email those using www.WeTransfer.com (similar to Dropbox)
All items are in used condition and are in restorable condition. Other than the crank, the tank and rack retain most of their original paint.
These items were left behind by the original owner as trash when we purchased the house in 1988. We never cleaned under the cabinet’s storage area until last Saturday (April 30), when they were discovered.
_Our good fortune can be your good fortune, too. I have learned that these parts are from a beautiful, rare, desirable, and valuable pre-war cruiser bicycle, and rarely come up for sale. I hope the buyer will enjoy his/her purchase and that it will bring joy to their life! We all need more joy in our collective lives, particularly in these times when so many live in desperation and fear.
_
*Please bid responsibly, respectfully, and fearlessly!*


----------



## higgens (May 3, 2022)

I’m all in at 1 dollar


----------



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

higgens said:


> I’m all in at 1 dollar



I dig it..I'm all into it too, but what is it?


----------



## biker (May 3, 2022)

$10


----------



## citicoron (May 4, 2022)

biker said:


> $10



no deal


----------



## citicoron (May 4, 2022)

I'm going to revise this listing. I'm going to remove the "shipping at my expense", and "will travel up to 150 miles" .....I'd end up losing money on something I paid nothing for...


----------

